# met up with SAS peeps! yay



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so a bunch of us from sas finally met up!! hurray!


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaa we rock it was so fun we so have to do it again


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pics????


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lol, how was it? How many of you were there?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrads!! What did you all get up to? How did you feel?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, details!
Who was there - what did you do?
We want names! :wife :lol


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

_AJ_, meghan, KXracer, _AJ_'s buddy


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

That's cool!! Did anyone actually talk?


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

That's awesome! I wish this would happen more often on here.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Penny said:


> Pics????





Nameless said:


> pics or it didn't happen


hang on, let me make sure its ok with the people who went to show their pic



supreme.mugwump said:


> That's cool!! Did anyone actually talk?


yes, it was fun talking all the way and then we harrassed some geese



Aurora said:


> Congrads!! What did you all get up to? How did you feel?





Diya said:


> That's awesome. What did you talk about? how did you feel? did you take any meds before going? How many were there?





millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, details!
> Who was there - what did you do?
> We want names! :wife :lol


So i went and picked up my friend. both she and I were anxious, but did it anyway and we got slurpees and went to a park a chilled in the car for a bit. 
Meg went and got some timmies and picked up KX, then she went to the wrong park cause her GPS is lame, haha.
so me and my friend went to that park and drove around and got lost, cause I was so anxious that i couldnt think. we finally got to the park and meg was hitchhiking and KX was doing jumping jacks at the entrance. anyways, we drove past them and they chased after us. we all sat by a very weird statue of a giant woman with big feet and chatted about anxiety and SAS and life and work and what are our hobbies and plans for the future and stuff.

Then i went and forced some innocent guy to take our pic.
then we all walked around the lake dodging bird poo. meg saw some pond scum and got hungry, so we had to hold her back. then we saw some geese and tried to steal their babies. they started hissing at us, so we threw timbits at them.

then we had a group hug and ran for it.

I won the race home(due to my psychotic driving) and was first on SAS chat, yay


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

AJ vs meg:


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

meg:mushy


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I was the photographer


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know who those people are...but they're super fine!


----------



## AndrewN (Jun 21, 2009)

Where did you guys meet up at? I'm also from alberta


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Wish something like that would happen around my area.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That's cool to hear it all went well. Unfortunately the most people I've been able to catch up with on SAS at a time is still only one. In future, hopefully two or three maybe if I consider myself lucky.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi AJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

AndrewN said:


> Where did you guys meet up at? I'm also from alberta


we met up at hawalak park in edmonton

where do you live?



MissMay1977 said:


> Hi AJ!!!!!!!!


HI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa you're tall AJ. Not as tall as the big foot woman, but still. Did KX hold the black rectangle up in front of him the whole time you guys were chatting as well or just while the photo was being taken? ;p 



(btw I am just making fun of the censor rectangle, not at KX for not wanting his pic shown; I wouldn't want mine shown either, under some circumstances .)


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

KX is not the black box, mind. The blocked picture is a girl, I am not sure about her name on SAS.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Interesting that you guys had a meet up. Congrats!

I'm in Edmonton as well


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like it was so much fun! It was great that you guys got together.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice pics!
You look pretty tall.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> AJ vs meg:


awwww this is cute! i wish i could go to a meet-up.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wait I err am confused now. Maybe KX is on the right in the 4 group photo. I've just forgotten everyone's backgrounds. Ah nevermind.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, im so tall, i gotta duck when an airplane goes by


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

wow that looked fun

hi


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I must say that you all kick major ***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, they do. Canadian @$$! :lol.

I am just sorry they had to wear jackets. It's too warm for that down here.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yay!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

superb!!


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so glad you guys did this, and are telling us all about it. This is the best news for me today! I'm glad. Good for you!

It looks like there's quite a few of you in Edmonton, as well! You can model healthy hanging out for the rest of us! : )


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> hang on, let me make sure its ok with the people who went to show their pic
> 
> yes, it was fun talking all the way and then we harrassed some geese
> 
> ...


HAhaha, that totally made me laugh. Pond scum? Seriously?

You guys sound like you had a ton of fun!

Haha, too bad I'm on the other side of Canada.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

omg that is so cool!


----------

